# New to the Sport: Need to buy my first Compound Bow



## CPTRichards (5 mo ago)

Hello everyone. I am new to archery and looking to buy my first bow. I am sure there are a million other threads about this, but the forum has so many different sections that I wasn’t sure where this would be most appropriate.

I am heading out for a CONUS Army mobilization for a year and looking to take advantage of the time to get into my dream hobby, archery. I haven’t had the ability in the past due to financial and time constraints but now I believe I can. I’ve tried many different bows from a few local pro shops already. My favorite used bow has been the Traverse, but that one sold before I had a chance to go back and buy it. I can’t get myself to spend a few hundred on a beginner’s bow because I want something that will last me a long time, provide great shoot-ability for 3d competitions and hunting, as well as not put me at a significant disadvantage to others out there with more expensive gear. I’d like to have fun with it without feeling discouraged. I’m also quite competitive.

I am open to your thoughts.All the new bows I have looked at start at $1100 or more without any accessories/arrows with it. I’d like to get everything I need for under $800 if possible. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

CP TRichards.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (6 mo ago)

I would not buy a new bow. There are countless barely used top tier bows floating around out there for pennies on the dollar. More often than not they will be fully or partially kitted which is a massive savings in addition to buying the depriciated bow. I would also focus on end user adjustability and cams that don't need module changes to get to a specific draw length. 33" is a sweet spot in terms of axel to axel. Have fun, it's a fantastic hobby. I picked up my first bow in the late 70's and have been shooting off and on ever since.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## KennyNguyens (7 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois, and thank you for you service!


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Mayhem09 (5 mo ago)

I would say look at a few elites. You can get an enkore used and loaded in that range.


----------



## Lonestar_Slinger (5 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## jinxed401 (Apr 23, 2014)

A new used bow Is a great idea. A lot of people buy one and spend thousands only to sell it after a year because they didn't use it at all.


----------



## CPTRichards (5 mo ago)

Thank you all for the welcoming responses and for the advice. I’ve received a couple DMs with wonderful offers for now packages. My concern is, although I have shot a bunch of bows, I haven’t shot them each “enough” to feel the difference for the long term. Of course the high end ones feel great but I’m not investing that much so early in the game.

I know folks that hunt and my dad’s side of the family hunts. I’ve been hunting once in my life, so I don’t have the skills and knowledge to go on my own. I also don’t have the connections to get out and hunt with people that know what they’re doing. With that said, I’d love to get to a point where I can do that. However, most of my time will be spent in the enjoyment of competition archery. I’d like to become skilled at it and compete in 3d competitions and maybe a total archery challenge someday.

What reliable used bow can I buy that can take me into a somewhat competitive position as I train mostly for 3d targets, and have the “capability“ to hunt with it down the road if it becomes an option? Most of the used bow packages I see are less than 32” ATA which I worry light lack the stability for 3D competition. Maybe I’m delusional, so please tell me if I am.

thanks again all!


----------



## Mr. Blonde (6 mo ago)

Re‐read my #3 post and sub "over 34" and you will be set. Once you get into the 35" arena, you are into target Bow territory these days. Bow Tech, Elite, Mathews, and Prime are all fine.


----------



## BigTree29 (5 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------

